

Ask HN: Why do browsers fetch images from other sites but don't fetch text - dgudkov

Wouldn't web development be much easier if browsers could fetch pieces of text from other sites the same way as HTML tag &#60;img&#62; does now. Using, for instance, CSS selectors. E.g.:<p>&#60;text src="http://remote.site.com" selector="div#post123" /&#62;
======
rman666
We probably would have figured out solutions to cross-site-scripting (XSS) a
lot sooner, that's for sure!

------
winestock
Good point. Orthogonal. However, copy & paste isn't that hard. Additionally,
one would be at the mercy of whatever changes would occur at the source. You
may want that; or not.

